# Camcorder-Empfehlung? Suche Rat.



## MrMorse (4. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch einen Camcorder und Erfahrungen?

Ich suche einen Camcorder um die 250.

Ich denke, dass dieser keine 'Mini-DV' sondern schon eine DVD als Medium benutzen sollte, oder?

Ich hätte da eine ins Visier genommen: Canon DC210

Hat die jemand?

Oder kennt sich jemand in diesem Thema aus und kann mir ein paar Kauftipps geben?


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2008)

Hi,
ein Freund von mir hat diesen und kommt mit ihme super klar.....
Leider nimmt er nur auf einer "Mini DVD" auf die sehr teuer sind....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hitachi DZ-GX 5100 E

Gruß
Fransen


----------



## holzkreuz (5. April 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem HDD Recorder.
Passen so im Schnitt 30GB Daten drauf und es entfällt das ständige "nachladen" von Aufnahmemedien.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. April 2008)

Ich sehe den HDD-Recordern leider kritisch entgegen, da es sich hierbei um eine empfindliche Mechanik der Festplatte handelt. Stöße, Stürze usw. können erhebliche Ausmaße haben. 

Leider, die Technik an sich, Filme auf dieses Medium zu packen, gefällt mir.


----------



## Riezonator (7. April 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Leider, die Technik an sich, Filme auf dieses Medium zu packen, gefällt mir.


 

was hälst du von einem SD Camcorder da kannste auch alles drauf packen
und das Problem mit der Feinmechanik haste da nicht

http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/psm_frontend/main.asp?suche=SDR-S9EG-S

ca. 250 Euro und Speicherkarten bis 32 GB


----------

